

Should stores be allowed to digitally scan shoppers' faces? - hackuser
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/should-stores-be-allowed-to-digitally-scan-shoppers-faces/

======
inetsee
Stores that scan shoppers faces should be legally required to have a REALLY
BIG sign at the entrance to their stores advising shoppers about the scanning;
then let's all see what happens to their revenues.

~~~
qbrass
>...then let's all see what happens to their revenues.

The people who care, will run out of places to shop, while the stores make
more than enough to offset the loss in customers. Same thing that happened
with security cameras.

------
monroepe
I hate the idea of being "tracked."

------
bediger4000
Should shoppers be allowed to digitally compare prices with what they can find
on the web?

Turnabout is fair play, as they say.

~~~
itsybitsycoder
That's not turnabout. Turnabout would be consumers getting access to all the
data on the people behind the tracking, so that we can stalk them the way
they're stalking us. I want the full data of every store location Carl Szabo
has visited and every product he's picked up and looked at for the last ten
years, timestamped and digitized in an easy-to-mine format.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and I want to get an SMS alert when he enters a store. Can't
forget this part. :D

